# Groomer Wages



## justagirl21 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi all,
I don't want to be intrusive but I'm just wondering how much (approx) other groomers here earn. I was chatting with a few collegues at the salon I work at here in Australia and we think what we earn is not quite right. 

Basically we recieve a smidge less than 50% of what the customer is charged at the front counter. For example: if a lady is charged $100 for her dog to be groomed, I'd get $44.50. In this I use my employers hydrobath, water, power, shampoo/conditioners & dryers (which are old and falling apart, causing us to bring our own in) but everything else is all my own that I bring in, like tools, colognes, scissors, clippers and blades. 

Is this about normal for groomers as I've heard of other places giving the groomer 60% or an hourly wage. I'm just wondering what you guys think.
Cheers


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

i get 50% commission. the only things i have to provide are my tools and maybe making my own bows.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I would say that 50% is the average amount that groomers make over here in the US. Some salons pay an hourly wage ( I personally, wouldn't work for an hourly wage cause I know I can make more on commission). Some salons pay an hourly rate until you make a certain amount per week, then is commission, etc. There are many ways wages can be paid. If you feel like you are being taken advantage of, you should have a talk with your boss about the failing pieces of equipment and that you would like to either be compensated with a higher commission for using your own, or show them what you need to do the job right and safely and have them purchase them for the salon. I don't know any groomers who do not provide their own clippers, blades, combs, brushes, nail trimmers, etc. Generally, salons only provide shampoos, conditioners, dryers, tables, sometimes bandannas/bows and cologne. Any grooming/brushing sprays, or other special things like that are generally purchased by the groomer for their own use. Reason being that every groomer likes something different, and as a business owner, it would be too crazy to be buying 8 different kinds of scissor spray for different groomers. I would have a sit down talk/lunch with your boss, and explain your thoughts and give them the chance to compensate you.


----------



## SpudNZasha (Apr 25, 2008)

Hell you make on commission the total amount I pay to groom my dog in he first place.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I think she just threw out a number to make it easy to do the math. If you are paying $40 to get your dog groomed, that groomer is only making $20...is what she is saying. THEN you have to take taxes out of that amount as well..


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I am at 55% currently...in another month or two, I will go up to 60%...then finally at the end of a year, I will end up at 65%. So currently, I make around 22-40$ an hour depending on size of dog. Not bad...IMO...Lol! 

I have never accepted less than 55% commission, but that's just personally, I have to pay for alot of stuff out of that commissioned wage including the upkeep of my equipement, so to accept anything less, really isn't worth my time, especially when I am good at what I do.


----------



## alyson (Dec 21, 2007)

I didn't realize thre groomer got such a low percentage...in my opinion. I know how difficult my wheaten can be to brush out. I'm glad I have always tipped my groomer. Maybe that's why she's so patient with Webster.


----------

